# non-melting



## Kibramoa

*non-melting* => ¿español?

Estoy traduciendo una tabla que habla del equipo de protección personal de quienes que trabajan con la electricidad.

Protective clothing, non-melting (according to ASTM F 1506-00*) or untreated natural fiber.

Ropa protectora, _que no se derrita???_ (de acuerdo al Estándar ASTM F1506-00) o fibra natural no tratada. 


*No tengo que traducir lo que dice ASTM F1506, pero lo agrego como referencia.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Me suena a "resistente al calor", Kibramoa.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola Kibra:

Estoy de acuerdo con Valeria, me parece que se trata de ropa hecha de materiales resistentes a altas temperaturas o al fuego.
Así se evita que en caso de quemaduras se fusione con la piel del herido.

Saludos


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Kibra ¿no te sirve ropa ignífuga? si las prendas no se han de descomponer/derretir debe ser por un incendio provocado por un problema eléctrico y, supongo que será el mismo tipo de ropa que, como dice Valeria, debe proteger del calor extremo.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Hola Kibramoa,

Casualmente tenía a un electricista cerca cuando vi tu pregunta. A él no le suena que haya un termino específico. Entre los dos hemos llegado a la conclusión de que parece que se refiere a que no sea fibras sintéticas, como el nylon, que prénden facimente,el fuego se propaga rápidamente por ellas y cuando se queman se derriten. 
No sé si esto ayuda.

Un saludo


----------



## Tampiqueña

Kibra, encontré una página sobre medidas de seguridad al trabajar con electricidad, aquí mencionan "ropa incombustible".

Aunque parezca disco rayado , también estoy de acuerdo con la sugerencia de Ro .


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
La electricidad no es lo mío, pero creo que se refiere a ropa “no fusionable”, es decir que no se derrite por acción del calor, por lo general son fibras naturales, o algunos tipos de poliester.
Si averiguo algo más específico, te aviso.
Saludos.
-


----------



## alacant

Y que te parece ignífugo?

Saludos, ala

No había leido la sugerencia de Ro, she got there before me!!!

Se puede, y se debe por ley, hacer un tratamiento a muchas prendas de trabajo.

Saludos again, ala


----------



## borgonyon

Mira para eso. No conocía la palabra ignífugo/a, pero es precisamente eso mismo: non-melting.





> *ignífugo,-a* adjetivo fireproof, fire-resistant


¡Gracias por ilustrarme!


----------



## Vampiro

borgonyon said:


> Mira para eso. No conocía la palabra ignífugo/a, pero es precisamente eso mismo: non-melting.
> ¡Gracias por ilustrarme!


¿Y “non-melting” es sinónimo de “fire-proof”, o de “fire-resistant”?.
No pongo las manos al fuego por eso… ni siquiera con un guante ignífugo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## borgonyon

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y “non-melting” es sinónimo de “fire-proof”, o de “fire-resistant”?.
> No pongo las manos al fuego por eso… ni siquiera con un guante ignífugo.
> Saludos.
> _


En el contexto de este tema yo creo que sí. Como todo en la vida, para algunas cosas hay que ser cauto y por muy ingnífuga que sea la ropa yo tampo me meto en la candela así porque sí.


----------



## Vampiro

Y se le adjudica el premio mayor a ¡¡Romarsan!!
(Y premio consuelo para la querida Alacant, que llegó un poco tarde)
Gracias de mi parte porque algo más hemos aprendido.
Saludos.
_


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> Y se le adjudica el premio mayor a ¡¡Romarsan!!
> (Y premio consuelo para la querida Alacant, que llegó un poco tarde)
> Gracias de mi parte porque algo más hemos aprendido.
> Saludos.
> _



 Gracias querido Vampiro. 

¿Vamos a por el premio, Gaviota?


De todas formas estaría bien tener alguna opinión más, son términos muy específicos en los que no se puede correr el riesgo de cometer un error.


----------



## alacant

Vampiro, gracias por el premio consuelo.

Ro, ya miraremos como volar para recibirlo! 

En serio, yo trabaje en una fábrica química donde producian los productos para tratar las telas para la ropa de trabajo, colchones, etc. y tuve que traducir bastantes textos del inglés, y la palabra que usabamos era ignífugo.

Saludos, ala


----------



## Metztli

Me uno a la ovación premiadora para Romarsan y alacant por ilustrarnos de esa manera. En mi vida había oído esa palabra! Gracias!

Yo iba por el mismo rumbo de borgonyon con lo de reistente al fuego.


----------



## el_novato

Hola. 

Llegué un poco tarde a la fiesta ya que andaba ocupado. Felicidades! 

Una pregunta para kibramoa sobre lo que está traduciendo, ¿está en la categoría-category 0 (cero)?. 

*Si es así*, lee mi comentario. *De lo contrario* lo puedes desechar. 



Kibramoa said:


> Protective clothing, non-melting (according to ASTM F 1506-00*) or untreated natural fiber.


lo puedes traducir como


> "El equipo(_ropa_) de protección personal no debe derretirse (de acuerdo a ASTMF 150600) o ser de fibra natural"



Mientras leía me vino a la mente que esto lo he visto en los lugares en los que he trabajado (complejo petroquímico, plataformas petroleras, industria manufacturas y otras). 

Vovliendo a lo de la categoría. La categoría "cero" no toca lo referente a la ropa resistente al fuego, y no creo que cubra lo de ropa "ignífuga". Hasta donde recuerdo es partir de la categoría uno que se cubre lo de ropa resistente al fuego o ropa resistente a la flama-llama, lo que en inglés se llama "FR" (fire resistant)/ fire-proof clothing / flame retardant.

Voy a buscar esa tabla en español para compartírtela, y a lo mejor te puede servir. Ya sea que la copie o que la consiga en internet.

Y como comentario final, si estás en el nivel cero de la tabla, revisa antes de poner ropa "ignífuga". 

De hecho "ignífuga" es una marca: Ignífuga, La Tela que Resiste el Fuego / Ignífuga, The Flame Resistant Fabric".  Ellos fueron los creadores de ese material. 

También Dupont ha hecho su parte con un material de su autoría. Pero la primera marca presenta un informe que que dice que ofrece mayor protección que la segunda. 

Saludos.


----------



## Black Horse

Perdonen por ser aguafiestas. Ignífugo significa que protege del fuego, lo cual difiere del concepto *non-melting *del texto original. Sí existen vestimentas de protección ignífugas, como las que utilizan los bomberos. Sin embargo, non-melting debería ser traducido como *no fundible* o *no derretible*. El concepto de la norma ASTM F 1506 es que ante la exposición a un arco eléctrico, el calor generado no debe ser capaz de _derretir_ la vestimenta y con ello generar quemaduras al usuario. NO hace referencia a la protección contra el fuego o a la combustibilidad de la vestimenta.


----------



## el_novato

Asi es Black_Horse, por eso imagino que kibramoa está trabajando en el nivel 0, en donde se menciona.

La opción que muestras: "fundirse" también se me hace buena opción al igual que derretirse.




el_novato said:


> lo puedes traducir como
> _
> "El equipo(ropa) de protección personal no debe derretirse (de acuerdo a ASTMF 150600) o ser de fibra natural"_




Hondando más en el tema, lo de ignífugo se supone a que una vez que el material se aleja del fuego pueda apagarse por si mismo.


----------



## romarsan

Hola El novato y Back Horse, gracias por vuestros aportes que creo son los que realmente necesita Kibra para su traducción.

Sea como sea, si os parece seguimos de fiesta aunque el premio cambie de manos, lo estábamos pasando bien. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Vampiro

Black Horse said:


> Perdonen por ser aguafiestas. Ignífugo significa que protege del fuego, lo cual difiere del concepto *non-melting *del texto original. Sí existen vestimentas de protección ignífugas, como las que utilizan los bomberos. Sin embargo, non-melting debería ser traducido como *no fundible* o *no derretible*. El concepto de la norma ASTM F 1506 es que ante la exposición a un arco eléctrico, el calor generado no debe ser capaz de _derretir_ la vestimenta y con ello generar quemaduras al usuario. NO hace referencia a la protección contra el fuego o a la combustibilidad de la vestimenta.


Fue lo primero que sugerí, pero no encontré un equivalente en español para “no-melting”
Creo que de todas las opciones que se barajaron “ignífugo” es la más acertada (la palabra existe y es de uso normal en la industria).
Expresé mis reticencias a decir que se trata simplemente de ropa antiflama, o de protección contra el fuego, pero la búsqueda siempre me llevó a resultados similares (en español).  Hay páginas que hablan de ensayos de telas y prendas para protección por accidentes por arco eléctrico, pero el final llegan a la misma conclusión: que la tela no se queme y no se “derrita” por acción del calor.
Ni la seguridad industrial ni la electricidad son mis áreas de trabajo, por lo tanto no puedo aportar una respuesta mejor; pero si alguien la tiene la agradecería, porque son temas con los que debo convivir día a día.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Kibramoa

El Novato y Black Horse son geniales... justo eso está en la Categoría Cero. No fundible / no derretible (como le latía al Vampiro). Gracias.
[Se van ir al cielo con todo y huaraches, como dicen en mi pueblo].



> Vovliendo a lo de la categoría. La categoría "cero" no toca lo referente a la ropa resistente al fuego, y no creo que cubra lo de ropa "ignífuga". Hasta donde recuerdo es partir de la categoría uno que se cubre lo de ropa resistente al fuego o ropa resistente a la flama-llama, lo que en inglés se llama "FR" (fire resistant)/ fire-proof clothing / flame retardant.


 
La tabla hace la direrencia entre "non-melting" y "fire-resistant" en otra categoría. 

Les agradezco a todos por las aportaciones y la lluvia de ideas. Ignífugo me va a servir para las Categorías 1-4. He aprendido mucho de todos ustedes.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.



Kibramoa said:


> Ignífugo me va a servir para las Categorías 1-4.



En este punto voy a utiizar las palabras del vampiro



Vampiro said:


> Expresé mis reticencias a decir que ...



No estoy actualizado si puedas poner "ignífuga" en la tabla de riesgos. Te sugiero "resistente al fuego - resistente a la llama"

Tengo pendiente tu tabla de riesgos en español, no la he conseguido en internet (me quiero ahorrar la fatiga de "escanearla", no tengo escaner para empezar).

Por lo mientras te regalo una foto con el último avance en cuanto a seguridad se refiere.







Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Eso es seguridad y lo demás son cuentos!!

_


----------



## Kibramoa

el_novato said:


> Hola.
> Por lo mientras te regalo una foto con el último avance en cuanto a seguridad se refiere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
!Caray!!!  Se nota que no le dieron copia de la tabla. No cubre ni con los requisitos mínimos de la categoría O. ¿Dónde está la ropa protectora que no se funde/derrite?  ¿Cómo se trepó?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Me suena a "resistente al calor", Kibramoa.



Si es eso, en la jerga del oficio se dice 'calorífuga'. ¿Cuadra eso con el texto de la ASTM?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Kibramoa said:


> !Caray!!!  Se nota que no le dieron copia de la tabla. No cubre ni con los requisitos mínimos de la categoría O. ¿Dónde está la ropa protectora que no se funde/derrite?  ¿Cómo se trepó?



No está trepando, está bajando según norma ASTM 1506x0


----------



## el_novato

Y asi como la ven comenta que está protegido contra el arco eléctrico porque está usando un PPE (por sus siglas en inglés) contra arco eléctrico, aunque ustedes puedan decir que no usando ropa "ignífuga".



> Es verdad que todas las PPE contra arco eléctrico son ignífugas, pero es importante destacar que no toda la ropa ignífuga es necesariamente PPE para arco eléctrico. ¡La PPE para arco eléctrico es más efectiva que la ropa ignífuga!.
> La ropa de protección contra arco eléctrico está diseñada y probada para aislar al usuario de la energía dañina, no sólo para apagarse por sí misma.
> 
> ¿Qué diferencia a la ropa contra arco eléctrico de la ignífuga? La Clasificación de Protección del Arco o ATPV.



Saludos.


----------

